# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Conversion Coldfusion -> HTML

## PC14.fr

Bonjour  tous,
je pense que je vais en rigoler plus d'un, mais j'assume ::cry:: . J'ai un client qui a rachet un site web dvelopper en coldfusion. Or mon client (anglais) n'y connais rien en ColdFusion par contre il maitrise le HTML... Or lui voudrais que quelqu'un ou quelque chose lui transforme le code ColdFusion en HTML. Car la personne  qui il a rachet le site, veut bien lui mettre  jour pour le moment mais cela ne va pas durer.
Je lui ai conseill de plutt refaire tout son site en php via du Wordpress, mais comme je ne m'y connais pas plus que lui, j'ai peut-tre (et srement) dit une norme btise.
En vous remerciant par avance de me donner vos avis sur ce problme et vos rponses.

----------


## jowo

Bonjour Olivier,

L'essentiel sont les donnes  conserver et/ou  transformer pour leur nouveau site.

Savez-vous quel genre de site est-ce  (blog, marchand, ... ) ?

Pour quel raison le site utilise ColdFusion ?

Le site est programm en CF pur ou via un framework CF ?

----------


## PC14.fr

En fait le site est http://www.french-locations.co.uk/ et cela te donnera une ide. C'est plutt un site de mise en relation.
Mon client l'a racheter  quelqu'un (un autre anglais) qui s'y connaissait en ColdFusion puisqu'il a fait son site comme cela.
Pour le reste : je n'en sais rien du tout. Je n'ai aucune information car forcement : je suis celui-ci qui cherche pour un anglais qui ne parle pas franais.
Moi je pense qu'il est plus simple de tout refaire dans un site du type CMS (Wordpress ou Oscommerce par exemple). Mais peut-tre que je dis une norme btise.

----------


## cedlannoy

Effectivement Coldfusion est moins courant en France que dans les autres pays !
Le problme des Francais c'est que si il n'y a pas de sites web en franais sur un systme cela ne les interressent pas !
Pour ma part j'utilise que Coldfusion d'Adobe est c'est vraiment une merveille pour la programmation et pour le serveur web.
Par contre vue le graphisme du site web, je pense que le site web est plutt a refaire pour la partie graphique que pour le code en Coldfusion.

Il y a un forum : http://www.cfforum.eu si tu cherche un prestataire pour le reprendre tu pourrais en faire la demande sur ce forum.

----------


## PC14.fr

Merci pour le lien je vais pouvoir le donner  mon client qui va se dbrouiller avec cela. ::ccool::

----------

